# What and how to feed my newly aquired clown



## guppygirl001 (Apr 1, 2009)

I just adopted a clown fish and her fella, they won't eat at least not like they should. I have been giving them small pellet food but they both hide in and under the rocks and I have to get the pellet to sink first so they will even see it and most they just let pass by anyway. If I were to guess out of 30 pellets they eat a total of 10 if that, all that pellet is sitting on the bottom of my tank.

I have bought some frozen cubes but they don't say how to feed it. Any help would really be appreciated as I'm getting worried about them.


----------



## froglady (Apr 12, 2009)

Im not sure what the food of choice is for them. I feed my small catfish the algae waffers. the guppies eat it too.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

pre-rinse a frozen cube through a fine net or coffee filter. i suggest doing this a few times. i would then use a garlic suppliment and alittle selcon and turn the pumps off and feed. i personally feed every 3 days or so, and a mixture of different foods is best. i personally dont like pellets and flakes so much. 
more on this setup please. size, filtration, lighting, tank mates, how long its been setup and anything and everything else you can include. 
welcome to the forum.


----------



## Kellsindell (Sep 15, 2008)

+1 on what onefish said. Be careful when feeding so much (with the pellets) as they will increase the nutrient lvls of the tank. 

Welcome to the forum and congratz!


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

You may also want to try some foods that are more appetizing. Brine Shrimp or garlic soaked flake foods are an excellent choice for shy eaters.


----------

